# code block compilateur



## thibault2 (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai trouvé Code Block pour programmer, en revanche, j'ai un petit souci.
Quand j'ai écrit le programme, je clique sur "Build file" un truc comme sa. Et la, il me dit que je n'ai pas de compilateur. Je me suis renseigné sur le site du zéro, et il disent qu'il faut installer un compilateur. Je voulais savoir si parmis vous, il y en aurrait qui savent quoi faire une fois le compilateur téléchargé. Merci


----------



## ntx (23 Septembre 2011)

Pour installer un compilo qui marche , installe les outils de développement d'Apple. Tu auras gcc où il faut, comme il faut.
Si tu essaies une autre voie, tu y seras encore dans un mois


----------



## thibault2 (23 Septembre 2011)

qu'est que les outils de dévéloppeent Apple ?


----------



## Larme (23 Septembre 2011)

_XCode_


----------



## thibault2 (23 Septembre 2011)

j'ai trouvé xcode a la bonne version pour mon OS, mais je ne sais pas quoi utiliser. C'est a dire, dans le dossier "developper" puis "application", j'ai le choix entre plusieurs appli de xcode. Pouvez vous me dire a quoi servent elle ?
"Interface Builder" / "Xcode" / "Instruments" / "Dashcode" / "Quartz Composer"

merci


----------



## ntx (23 Septembre 2011)

Un peu de lecture

Mais as-tu déjà oublié Code:Block, ?


----------



## thibault2 (24 Septembre 2011)

non pas encore, j'apprend le C dessus, mais j'ai cru comprendre que xcode était mieux


----------



## ntx (24 Septembre 2011)

Quand on apprend, c'est un éditeur de texte et le terminal :rateau: Pas les IDE presse-bouton avec lesquelles on ne comprend rien à ce que l'on fait et ce qui se passe.


----------



## thibault2 (24 Septembre 2011)

euh ... je ne vois pas bien comment apprendre juste avec le texte et Terminal. Car dans les tuto, ils utilisent code block. Si tu as une autre méthode, je suis preneur.


----------



## Larme (24 Septembre 2011)

Bah à la base, on compile avec le _Terminal_ et on écrit ses programmes avec un bête éditeur (pas traitement) de texte...
Recherche ce qu'on dit sur _gcc_ et le _terminal_...
J'veux dire que pour faire un _Hello World !_ apparaître dans le terminal, heureusement qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'un IDE...


----------



## ntx (24 Septembre 2011)

thibault2 a dit:


> euh ... je ne vois pas bien comment apprendre juste avec le texte et Terminal. Car dans les tuto, ils utilisent code block.


Si pour toi apprendre le C c'est copier bêtement ce que est mis dans un tutoriel, et bien il y a du boulot. :rateau: Déjà tu devrais te poser la question de savoir pourquoi avant de te lancer dans ce "tutoriel" ici tu n'avais pas la moindre idée de ce qu'est un compilateur.  C'est quand même un peu l'outil qui est à la base de la programmation en C, alors que Code::Blocks (ou Xcode) n'est là que pour facilité la tâche a des gens qui savent programmer. 


> Si tu as une autre méthode, je suis preneur.


Quand j'ai appris à programmer, il y a des années de cela, je ne me suis jamais posé la question de la méthode car alors on apprenait avec un bête éditeur de texte et un terminal. Et on savait à quoi servait gcc. :rateau:

Alors avant de poursuivre dans le n'importe quoi, continue à te renseigner : qu'est-ce qu'un fichier de code ? Un header ? Une librairie ? A quoi sert le compilateur ? A quoi sert le linker ? Et lis le mode d'emploi de gcc. C'est plus utile que des tutoriels de Code::Blocks.


----------



## thibault2 (25 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour nxt,
Alors, lorsque je regarde un tutoriel, non je ne copie pas bêtement des bouts de code, mais j'assimile les fonctions qui sont détaillé et oui ensuite j'écrit un code. Pour l'instant, j'apprend sur le site du zéro où les tuturiels sont ultra bien expliqués et clairs. Maintenant, quand je compile un programme écrit grace aux fonctions du tuto, il apparait dans le Terminal, et ce n'est pas juste un "hello world". 
Cependant, tu me dis que l'on peut afficher du texte dans le Terminal juste avec un éditeur de texte ? 
J'aurrais d'autres question par la suite.


----------



## ziommm (25 Septembre 2011)

thibault2 a dit:


> Bonjour nxt,
> Cependant, tu me dis que l'on peut afficher du texte dans le Terminal juste avec un éditeur de texte ?



Ce qu'ils veulent te dire, c'est que à la base, la programmation peut s'apprendre simplement avec un bloc note et un terminal, en effet tu tapes bêtement ton code dans ton bloc note, puis tu le compile toi-même avec le terminal, moyennant quelques lignes de codes. C'est bon à faire une fois, pour un petit programme sans fonctions (ou pas trop).

Mais je suis pas trop d'accord avec les messages plus haut, si on peut se faciliter la vie avec une bonne interface, des codes couleurs etc, on va pas cracher dessus, le but de la programmation, c'est de faire des programmes, et non pas se gargariser façon Mac Gyver.




ntx a dit:


> Quand on apprend, c'est un éditeur de texte et le terminal :rateau: Pas les IDE presse-bouton avec lesquelles on ne comprend rien à ce que l'on fait et ce qui se passe.



Oui, d'ailleurs je me demande pourquoi on utilise plus des cartes perforées, ça c'était de l'informatique, de la vraie, pas ces trucs d'assistés avec leur processeurs giga truc machin.


----------



## thibault2 (25 Septembre 2011)

Merci ziommm
vous parlez de gcc, mais qu'es ?


----------



## ntx (25 Septembre 2011)

thibault2 a dit:


> Merci ziommm
> vous parlez de gcc, mais qu'es ?


M. Ziomm, encore des remarques ?  Je persiste à penser que Thibault ne part pas du bon pied :rateau:

Pour des questions de ce style, le minimum est de faire un effort de recherche sur Google.


----------



## ziommm (25 Septembre 2011)

Des remarques ? Non, j'ai donné mon avis, et je l'aime bien, mon avis. 

Mais il est clair que quand on commence la programmation, c'est quand même que l'on s'y intéresse un minimum, que l'on veut apprendre, je suggère donc à Thibault de suivre le conseil de ntx, et de faire quelques recherches. C'est toujours mieux de savoir de quoi on parle.


----------



## thibault2 (25 Septembre 2011)

en gros, gcc c'est un compilateur, comme xcode, non ?


----------



## Larme (25 Septembre 2011)

ziommm a dit:


> Mais je suis pas trop d'accord avec les messages plus haut, si on peut se faciliter la vie avec une bonne interface, des codes couleurs etc, on va pas cracher dessus, le but de la programmation, c'est de faire des programmes, et non pas se gargariser façon Mac Gyver.


Je ne dis pas non aux couleurs/gras qui permettent d'aider à comprendre...
Cependant, je dis non aux IDE tout bien tout propre dès le début sur lequel on fait appuie juste sur le bouton _Build_.


----------



## thibault2 (25 Septembre 2011)

effectivement, je suis d'accord avec toi, copier un bout de code et le coller dans codeblock puis cliquer sur BUILD n'a aucun interet. Cependant, j'essaye de comprendre comment sa marche et d'assimiler les points importants.


----------



## ntx (25 Septembre 2011)

thibault2 a dit:


> en gros, gcc c'est un compilateur


Oui





> comme xcode


Non.

Essaie encore ... 



> assimiler les points importants.


Savoir utiliser les options de base de gcc, puis comprendre les messages d'erreur qui ne manqueront pas d'apparaître lors de tes premières compilations


----------



## thibault2 (26 Septembre 2011)

oui exactement


----------

